# Tagging Guns to apply hang tags?



## GO LIVE (Jan 28, 2014)

Does anyone have a tag gun or has anyone used one to hang their hanging tags from their t-shirts? I am wondering if it is worth the purchase. Thank you!


----------



## LindaLittleHat (Oct 1, 2009)

I got one on eBay very cheap to attach hang tags to the shirt. I punch the hole in the tag first with a hole puncher so it's a clean hole.


----------



## EpitomeAtlanta (Jul 28, 2013)

very inexpensive i see them on ebay/amazon for 10 bucks with the plastic barbs its worth money


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Everybody should have one of these I have 2. I punch a hole and tag at the sametime. I got mine from my old job


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Uline should have them. You can get your supplies from them also.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Check them out here:

Store Supply Warehouse | Regular Tagging Guns


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

We got one from office max before that store closed.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I think it adds a professional touch. This is customer feedback.


----------

